

Show HN: Patch Management for Ubuntu - namidark
https://sysward.com/

======
ashayh
What advantages does this offer over tools like vfense & spacewalk?

How much time/effort do I save, vs deploying an in house solution using vfense
(or go to an even lower level with mrepo and configuration management).

With the sysward agent, I still have to install the agent, configure & test it
out, open firewall rules etc etc...but most importantly, I have to send
security data over to 3rd parties (sysward), which means I have to hope that
sysward is also secure.

